# Multiple Part Question - Saltwater Fishing - SGI



## kevinstan (May 4, 2011)

Ok, so I have read the other posts on here about fishing St. George Island... but I have a few questions of my own. I want to ask them all in this one post instead of making multiple posts, and maybe someone can help me out.

To start with, I am somewhat new to saltwater fishing. Most of my experience saltwater fishing has been with a guide going out on chartered fishing trips. 

I am taking a trip from Jun 11th to Jun 18th to St. George and will be staying in the Plantation. I do know about Bob Sykes cut in the Plantation but I am really thinking for what I want I might have better luck on the bay side or surf fishing.

Here is what I would like to target:

Pompano
Whiting
Flounder
Spotted Trout
King and Spanish

So now on to the questions:

Can anyone give any tips on targeting the above fish... And am I going to have any luck for the month I am going to be there?

Does anyone suggest the use of a pompano rig ? I have seen these online that use the bright yellow barrel floats on them, but cannot find much of anyone talking about them. Is it needed? or is there something better to target Pompano ?

Does anyone know of a place within the plantation that I could go on the bay side to fish? Maybe a place open to the public or something? or am I better off going to the other end of the island to the state park ?

Last question... Can anyone help me in targeting the fish I am trying to get.... I do know that the Reds will be good around the month of June, but I am looking for some good eating fish... Flounder would be really nice.... I have never had any Pompano or Whiting before.. I have heard they are good eating though... Any input?

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated... I do a lot of freshwater fishing.. and I go to St. George every year, but it is time to start getting into some saltwater fishing. I am trying to get prepared now... 

Thank you to everyone in advance!


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 4, 2011)

There are a good many options for you. 

The pompano start getting spotty by June. The few I have caught have been a by catch of fishing for whiting, so you may get either. For both of them I would suggest a very light carolina rig. No more than 1/2 oz of weight and a very small circle hook. You will bait it up with a small piece of peeled shrimp (sand fleas will work if you can find them). You just need to throw it out and slowly reel/slow bounce it back to you. 

A pomp jig tipped with either shrimp or sandfleas will target pompano to a great extent.

For spanish you just kinda have to be in the right place at the right time. The cut is a good place to watch for them as they will come in after bait. It is also good to watch for fish slashing bait pods while fishing in the surf. My favorite thing to throw is a 3/4 oz Kastmaster spoon. I'd tie at least a 30 lb flouro leader and if you really get in them wire wouldn't be a bad idea. Also expect to catch ladyfish and bluefish.

Trout fishing should be real good by then. One of my favorite ways to catch them is in the surf the last hour or so of daylight. They will come in close and can be caught throwing weightless white flukes, small hard jerkbaits or a saltwater assassin sea shad on a 1/4 jig head.

If you want to get them on the bay side I would head to one of two places. Either the youth camp boat ramp or 6th street East. 6th street is a good place to throw a Gulp shrimp with or without a popping cork. I'd walk back toward the crosses and fish. You can also catch finger mullet on site and fish them under a cork or on bottom to catch trout, reds and flounder.
At the youth ramp in the state park, walk about 40-50 yards left of the ramp and fish in the channel in front of you with finger mullet, pinfish or mud minnows. There is no telling what you will catch. Had a red hot trout bite there last year in the late afternoon. You can also just walk and throw jigs or spoons all the way down the grass line.


----------



## kevinstan (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the information!

A few follow-up questions....

For the trout fishing - What size hooks would be best (on the weightless white flukes and 1/4 jig head ?

Thanks for the info on the 6th street bay access. I looked at it on Google maps and it appears I can just drive to the bay and walk in either direction to fish.. this is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks very much!

My question for fishing the bay for flounder and trout:

You mention that for trout on the bay side to use Gulp Shrimp with or without a popping cork.... any colors work best for the Gulp Shrimp ? I want to buy some but want the ones that work the best... any suggestions on colors?

Last thing... for flounder you mention that using finger mullet, pinfish, or mud minnows... what about shrimp ? and which one works the best for flounder ? (Family fav for eating.. so I want to try and get some for sure...)

One more thing... would I need any flouro leader for trout, flounder, pompano, or whiting ??? or just mono line ?

Any other details on sizes of hooks / jigs / colors is much appreciated! Thank you again!


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 4, 2011)

kevinstan said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> A few follow-up questions....
> 
> ...



I like bone diamond in the assassin but it can be hard to find. Electric chicken is good also.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (May 4, 2011)

All the above is good info. If you go by Island Outfitters and see Capt Larry Stone he can fill you in on the Pomps. He is a Pomp nut and will know what is going on. He also has the best pompano rig around. Special orders them.
I live in Carrabelle and the pompano have been spotty so far this year. We were doing very well and then they shut off. The wind is not helping us either.
Hope you have a great time.


----------



## jkk6028 (May 4, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> There are a good many options for you.
> 
> The pompano start getting spotty by June. The few I have caught have been a by catch of fishing for whiting, so you may get either. For both of them I would suggest a very light carolina rig. No more than 1/2 oz of weight and a very small circle hook. You will bait it up with a small piece of peeled shrimp (sand fleas will work if you can find them). You just need to throw it out and slowly reel/slow bounce it back to you.
> 
> ...



Dustin, thanks for the time you put into this site......i always learn something when i read your posts


----------



## nickel back (May 5, 2011)

some good info here


----------



## kevinstan (May 5, 2011)

Thank you so much Dustin! I have learned more from you on here than I have doing hours of reading on the internet over the past week. Some great information. Makes me feel a little more confident, and hopeful. I would like to think that using some of this information I can get my brother and my dad along with my son in on catching some fish. Thank you again!


----------



## southGAlefty (May 8, 2011)

Another fun thing in the surf is the sharks, especially at night. I have hooked into some good ones there, some that spooled me and snatched a 4 ft. PVC rod-holder out of the sand. Be prepared with some 40-50 pound mono and a good long (4-5 foot) steel leader rigged up with a pretty good hook though. Use cut bait- ladyfish, blues, small whiting, etc. Throw it out as far as you can and be ready for a fight!


----------



## teethdoc (May 10, 2011)

If you don't like to eat Reds, you need a new recipe.

Red on the 1/2 shell:

Fillet the Reds but leave the skin on.
Cover with real sour cream (not light or fat free.)
Sprinkle LOTS of real parmesean cheese on top.
Bake or grill until cheese is melted and browned.

You can sprinkle with Tony's if you want a little Cajun kick.


----------



## teethdoc (May 10, 2011)

Dustin is the Man when it comes to St. George.  You can print his instructions out and follow them to the letter.  You will catch fish!


----------

